

Arington on Jig asking for employment lawyer rec - voidfiles
https://www.jig.com/need/an-exceptional-employment-attorney

======
rhizome
Look for this story to last at least another six months once he drags another
huge personality into it. Bonus: now you've heard of Jig.

